# Rookie looking for help



## jasjbennett (Sep 13, 2013)

Rookie looking to get my first road bike. I have a really good friend that has been helping me on what to look for and questions to ask. I understand that the number one rule is to ride each bike i'm interested in, before I make my purchase. But I would love to hear the good, bad and ugly on some of my top choices. I'm new to scene, but figure I should be up to double digit miles shortly after getting into the swing of things. I'll be staying on bike trails and witin my community. Here is what I'm looking at:

Raleigh Cadent FT2 & FT1
Giant escape 2
Fuji absolute 2.1
Kona dew
Cannondale quick 4 & 5
Specialized crossroads / sport / elite

I'm hoping to spend about $500, but could go a little higher if needed. I plan to ride each bike within the next two weeks, so I can decide.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

I think you will find these bikes very similar to each other. It might come down which color you like better or which bike happens to be on sale. 

One thing you might do is shop for a Local Bike Store (LBS). What I mean by that is if the bikes are all similar to each other than it might be the LBS that makes one better over the other. I did for my first bike when I was looking at a Cannondale and a Giant. The LBS that sold the Cannondale was closer to my house and the staff just seemed easier to talk to helpful. I bought the Cannondale based on the LBS. It worked out too since I am still friends with the guys that work there and even though the moved the shop a little ways from my house I still go to them for just about everything.

From your list I did buy my wife a Cannondale Quick. She loved it and was easy to ride and very comfortable. When she got into triathlons she upgraded to a Cannondale Synapse once she really got to riding more. The Synapse was comfortable and so much lighter than the Quick she is happy about the change.


----------



## Lindy B. (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi there! I too am fairly new to the bike scene! I've only started riding in May after I bought a Fuji Absolute 2.0. I spent a bit more then $500. Got it at Performance, here where I live. I only rode one other (a schwinn I think) before deciding to get this one. 

I ride mostly on multi use trails, a little on the road. I started out only being able to ride a few miles and worked my way up to where I am now around 25-30 miles three or four times a week. I'm working on getting stronger going up hills and am working toward doing a ride for charity in November that's going to be 42 miles. 

I know my Fuji is not top of the line, but, it's a great starter ride and I LOVE my bike!! I spent around $700 I think, plus bought some cycling clothes/shoes/helmet, water bottles, computer and some lights as I ride very early in the morning before it's light enough. 

I am planning on getting a "real" road bike instead of a hybrid in the spring and have already started looking! 

Have fun riding!! I love it and can't believe I didn't start riding before now!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

For your _current_ intended uses, any of the bikes listed will work. Similar to what you've offered, test ride (out on the roads) before deciding. 

Agree with fireplug that, all else being equal, buy from the shop that you're most comfortable with and shows some initiative to help you make the right purchasing decision.

Speaking of which, here's a reason why you _may_ want to consider a drop bar bike....



Lindy B. said:


> I am planning on getting a "real" road bike instead of a hybrid in the spring and have already started looking!


Point being, while hybrids are fine for relatively short rides, if you become more serious in the sport, you'll likely want a bike that's made for traversing paved surfaces, quickly. A drop bar bike has the added advantage of more hand positions, which aid in rider comfort on those longer rides.

Don't get me wrong, there's really nothing wrong with going with a hybrid, and they offer the advantages of being somewhat cheaper and easier to fit. Rather, I'm offering somethings to consider, longer term.


----------



## cyclebrarian (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought a Specialized Sirrus last November that I use for commuting and also some rides with my girlfriend. I really like it - comfortable and versatile (am planning on putting some knobbier tires on it and riding it on the gravel paths we have down at our local park). I bought an Allez road bike a few months ago and love it! If you're like me, you'll want to keep getting faster and faster!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Do read up more on sizing if you can, to prepare yourself, so that you get on the bike which is best suited to you in terms of sizing as well.

True ... physically we are all different, but we can somehow fit quite easily on most bikes of various sizes. It is when you go longer distances that fit becomes even more important. For a small minority of us, we need to be professionally fitted, but otherwise, most of us are fine.

If you do have some spare time ...

Go into the Competitive Cyclist website. Input your body dimensions and keep a note of the ETT. If there is a sizing to remember it is the Effective Top Tube Length, ETT.

Go into BMC or Canyon website and just look at the geometry of the bike that is recommended (based on the online sizing sheet) for you to make sure that the ETT that you have is in the ball park. I know it is very generalised but just to double-check. 

Then go into your LBS to try out bikes in that size. Bring along a paper tape measure (I use the IKEA ones, free and environmentally friendly) and note the stem length as well.

Good luck ... Don't forget to put your hands on the 4 general positions of a drop bar. (top, sides, hoods, bends & drops) That is 5!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

For the record, I disagree with chinaman. The onus isn't on the customer to get sizing/ fit right, it's on the LBS. That's why we advise members to seek out reputable LBS's that they have confidence in.

Re: the online fit calculators, they'll do little more than confuse and mislead. Go visit some shops, get sized/ fitted to the bikes of interest and head out on the roads for test rides. That IMO/E is the best way to determine your preferences and whittle the field.

While you're doing this, shop for shops. Ideally, you'll find your favorite bike at your favorite shop.


----------

